# So, I did the easy part - now how do I trim it?



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

I've done more rough building than anything so far - and I've put this off a long time. I need some help figuring out what to do next.

So here's my quick story (with pictures)!

First, I ordered nice new windows to convert a 3 season room (22x7 ft) into a more usable space. They arrived, and I started tearing out the storm windows that were the only form of 'window' on the 3 season room - found everything rotted out. I still can't believe the roof didn't collapse on it.



















I had to tear out a lot more than I wish I had - but eventually got it buttoned all back up and re-sided (white siding until I can paint it all the same color). 



















So, I've been using that space for the better part of 3 years now, having done the insulation/electrical/drywall/drop ceiling/flooring and moved my office into one half, and created a laundry room in the other half. But I never did trim the windows inside.










My wife and I settled on the idea (very general idea) of doing a painted white look, with the goal of eventually re-trimming the entire house (doors trim, baseboards all around). We really love looks like these, but I'm not sure how best to start.

So, for the windows & doors - here is a look we like very much. 










I think I have 3 quick questions about this look. 
- First, is pine just a bad plan? Should I go with poplar so it doesn't get dinged up over time?
- Second, should I prime it before nailing it up, and paint after? Or should I prime/paint it, install it and touch up after? (sub question - latex or oil based? I'm prone to use latex enamel for ease of use)
- Third, how do I make that top piece? Is that a really small piece of crown millwork tucked under a simple 1"x1.5" strip of wood nailed to the top of the trim?

Next look I have questions about! Tall baseboards... how is it typically done? My knee jerk reaction is to go out and buy a few hundred feet of 1"x6" poplar boards and start priming them, and then go find some millwork to park on top of it (whether that is MDF or PVC I don't know... what is best?). Is a 3/4" thick board just too thick for baseboards, or do you guys see that done often and think it is normal?

I know, it was a lot of questions - but I'm seized up over all these unknowns and details. Every time I go to HD or the lumber store I gaze over all the cool material and just can't get started. Help!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

it looks like you will need jamb extensions, a filler type piece that will bring the new window edge out to the same plane as the drywall. work that first. i prefer poplar for painted trim. 
if your windows are somewhat evenly spaced, you can install a vertical trim stile to span from window to window. then a cap to span them all, and an apron across the bottom. trim to suit.

1x material is ok for baseboard, but won't adjust to wall imperfections well. so most installer will install a decorative cap bead on top of the 1x that will flex more.

i prime and paint everything first, then apply second coat paint when installed.


----------



## Develin (Oct 1, 2012)

Is it done now?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Beautiful home. There are several ways to case the windows, depending on how formal or informal you want them to be. The look you have is a great clean simple look and easy to trim. I would go with a continuous window stool, casing and mulls plane 1X with rounded edges. The top piece is like you said, but I wouldn't go with a 1X as it is too thick and over powers the head, 3/8" thick would look better. It can be left square edged or nosed with a small molding under. The picture below shows larger molding but you can make it what ever size you like. The larger the trim the more top heavy it can look.


----------



## MattS (Feb 17, 2010)

Develin said:


> Is it done now?


Hah, I wish :no:

I got all wrapped up in building cabinet doors this weekend, and it rained so I can't paint outside on the driveway. I need to go buy a bunch of poplar and get started on this later in the week.



jiju1943 said:


> Beautiful home. There are several ways to case the windows, depending on how formal or informal you want them to be. The look you have is a great clean simple look and easy to trim. I would go with a continuous window stool, casing and mulls plane 1X with rounded edges. The top piece is like you said, but I wouldn't go with a 1X as it is too thick and over powers the head, 3/8" thick would look better. It can be left square edged or nosed with a small molding under. The picture below shows larger molding but you can make it what ever size you like. The larger the trim the more top heavy it can look.


Thank you! I appreciate the idea of using a 3/8" thick piece along the top rather than 1", I will do exactly that. 

I didn't know the terms you used, so I looked them up - I wasn't even sure I would install a stool (window sill?), but rather keep them extremely simple and clean with just trim all the way along the bottom and build up the top as you described. Would that be a strange approach, and perhaps not tasteful?

This picture is how I imagine probably doing things from the stool down:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That will look great, I like it.


----------

